# What type of bolt for OZ Ultraleggera?



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

i recently picked up a used set of 17x8 OZ Ultraleggera's for my mkIV R32 and searched but cant find and answer. Are these ball or conical seat? Im also not sure what length i should get or if i will need centering rings. Any suggestions for a good wheel lock? any help would be appreciated. :beer:


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Conical seat. You will need centering rings, unless there are already some stuck in there. I've bought two sets of OZ wheels through Tire Rack and they both came with the rings stuck in to match my hubs. Length for the lug bolts will be same as stock, 27-28mm, unless you plan on any spacers which would require adding the thickness of the spacer to that to get bolt length. A lot of choices out there for locks - Gorilla, RAD, etc.


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------

